
California Law Bans Bots from Pretending to Be Human to Sell - forgotmysn
https://www.pcmag.com/news/364132/california-law-bans-bots-from-pretending-to-be-human
======
forgotmysn
sorry for kind of tweaking the title, I didn't want it to bee too click-baity

